# Intel Mac Emulation of Parodius



## typeroxy@yahoo. (Aug 20, 2006)

I am sorry that I am asking what is probably a worthless question, but...

About 8 years ago, my brother had gotten a very good emulator on our (ick) iMac...heh...He had gotten an emulator of Parodius and my best friend and I were hooked. Something happened, and the game was lost forever. 

Fast forward to present time. I have a MacBook Pro, and I have been getting many games onto my lovely computer. Nostalgs kicked in, and I remembered how much fun I had playing Parodius with my friend. I would LOVE to get that game onto my computer. I don't really care too much about any other game that I could ever get, but I have had dreams about playing that wonderful game again. 

If anyone would be kind enough to set me in the correct direction to get that game onto my computer, I would love you! I got to this page through a series of Google searches. 

I found a page that has a download for the auctual game, http://www.alsoftware.com.br/adrianpage/parodius, but I am not sure what I need to do in order to get it working. 

PLEASE HELP ME!!


----------



## Mikuro (Aug 20, 2006)

You need an MSX emulator. I've never used any, but there are a few for Mac, including fMSX and Zodiac X.


----------



## typeroxy@yahoo. (Aug 20, 2006)

I am sorry, but I am completely uninformed abou msx. I have no idea where to start. I have found out that there are many forms of MSX. I downloaded one version, as well as the game part of Parodius (I have NO idea what it is called), but it wasn't working. I am so completely ignorant of how emulators work, and I need some very kind person to show me! =(


----------

